# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Newby w/idea looking for guidence

## CustomSarge

Hi, Getting into 3D printing for a different use:  Is there a liquid type head that has conductive fluid?   If so, how conductive?  Idea is to literally print the conductive traces & pads of a pc board.  Apply a conductive adhesive in lieu of solder paste.  Pick & place as usual.  I've NO Clue how viable this may be. I'm just tired of commissioning board houses multiple times when I just need 1 as layout proof. The thought of printing etch resist & chemical etching is messy & hazmat. (I did that late '70s) One advantage is current limit vs trace can be both width And thickness. Also, conductive adhesive May work as through-hole "plug/path".  Possible answers here are too numerous, but 1st off - Am I crazy here? Or in the dust of pioneers I've never heard of? Thanks in advance for any/all directions/suggestions.

----------

